# repairing old lionel accessories - 352 icing station



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

I bought this icing station and when testing it, the push arm does not return
back to start position. 

If held upside down the action seems to work fine.

I've looked at lionel.com for info and wonder is there another thread here that covers it or another online source to get parts list / exploded diagram?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am assuming this is a Postwar 352 and not a modern era reissue. The action of the iceman is controlled by a spring loaded solenoid. The return is forced by a conical spring, part no. 3662-49. If the mechanism works freely by hand I'm guessing that spring is broken or worn out. You should be able to order a replacement. In the meanwhile you can try removing the old spring and stretching it out a tad to increase it's force.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Clean the mechanism and add a dab of hobby grease to all pivot and sliding points. The service manual with exploded views is here.

Larry


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Icing Station 352 - WORKING!!!*

Thanks you all who replied. It turns out that the ice station was in need of a little tweaking. The spring was in good shape, but the piston had some plier marks in it and the ridges were getting caught on the cylinder case, so a little TLC to the shaft to remove the marks and sand it down a little, lube everything up, assemble it all back together... we have an original ice station working good working order.

I am very happy. 

Now I feel brave enough to work on the cattle car and horse corral 

Bryan


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck, the Lionel cattle corral and car is probably the hardest accessory to get working properly and the horse coral is not far behind.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The cattle corral will be a challenge, if you get yours working I have two in the closet you can work on!


----------

